# Installing Brother MFC-490cw w/Linksys Router



## t3coach1 (Dec 30, 2008)

So, I just received the Wireless Brother for Christmas... When trying to install, connection always failed. Next, I took to calling Brother directly - no help...they said the problem was in my Router (that it wasn't communicating to the printer).

Now, I don't know too much, but read some other forum of similar problems, so I am hoping with a little support I can get what I need to have my new printer working.

I currently have a Vista, the Brother, and then a Linksys WRT54G Router.

Can anybody help? 

If you need IP addresses, SSID, etc... let me know and I will try my best to help out.

THANKS!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're trying to connect it wirelessly, try it with a wired connection. I had problems with two different wireless network printers, finally resorted to connecting them with a wired connection.


----------



## t3coach1 (Dec 30, 2008)

If I do try connecting "wired", will I eventually be able to access it wirelessly? 

The people I spoke to at LinkSys, said they could fix it for $30... I couldn't believe that I should have to pay for this, but maybe that's how the process works?! Hopefully not!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll bet money that you'll spend the $30 for nothing.


----------



## t3coach1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Any other recommendations on how to get these two (Brother Wireless Printer & Linksys Modem) to communicate without having to pay for some service from Linksys?! 

How do I get the IP address and encryption, etc...

Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you connect it with a wired connection and get it working?


----------



## t3coach1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will try tonight. If I get it connected, will I then be able to go wireless? Thank you for your help with this!


----------



## t3coach1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Johnwill,
Was able to get it connected...my living room looks like a mess as I have cables running everywhere, as my router and phone are not in the same room. Now that I have established a "Wired" Network...will I be able to eventually become "Wireless" to avoid tripping over cables everywhere? Thanks again!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I am in agreement I hate wireless printers/print servers.

You have to make sure the following are used on your wireless settings on your router -

Wireless Network Security SSID (32 chr), WEP 64/128bit, WPA-PSK (TKIP/AES), WPA2-PSK (AES) 

This means your SSID is less than 32 chars and your running either WEP, WPA. Or WPA2

Then on your printer make sure you have the wireless enabled and 

Just a good rue of thumb - When putting in a wireless printer just fudge with the wirless/TCP/IP settings on the printer until you can ping the printer from the PC. Do NOT bother running the software installs until you know you have a good ping from the printer as it will just bomb out.


----------



## t3coach1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you StumpedTechy...

So, how do I find out all that you mentioned?:

"You have to make sure the following are used on your wireless settings on your router -

Wireless Network Security SSID (32 chr), WEP 64/128bit, WPA-PSK (TKIP/AES), WPA2-PSK (AES) 

This means your SSID is less than 32 chars and your running either WEP, WPA. Or WPA2

Then on your printer make sure you have the wireless enabled"

I am learning all this as I go - and I agree with you... Wireless Printers seem to be a pain


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now that you have it working wired, you know that your printer drivers are installed correctly, that's one step.

As StumpedTechy says, next step is to be able to ping it wirelessly. Until you can do that, it's pointless to try to move on to actually printing.

Personally, I'd still figure out a location to use it wired.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

To find out what is setup on the wireless router you have to access its admin web gui and check out what you have setup. From there you have to change it to what was posted as acceptible. If it all is acceptible being its already WEP,WPA, WPA2 and SSID of 32 chars or less. Then you may have to try just dumbing it down a notch. E.G. if you have WPA2 on you will need to try WPA and if you have WPA maybe WEP will work. Really once you hit wireless its all just "playing" between the routers settings and the printer.

On the model router you indicated on the first post most of the wireless settings will be on the main page near the bottom of the page (and there is a button to click to get to the settings of the wireless).


----------

